# A Concerned Friend



## jahmu (Mar 15, 2005)

Can Australian long-necked turtles survive without a filter and a UV lamp?


----------



## instar (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes Jahmu, of course, no filters or uv lamps in lagoons!, You will need to change the water and clean the tank much more regularly to keep it clean, but it'll be fine. As for uv, get it outside in the sun regularly, dont let it overheat though. Theres a great caresheet in the caresheets section here, front page, left at the top, under the feature articles-caresheets-other! cheers :wink:


----------



## Menagerie (Mar 15, 2005)

Not that I am aware of. Turtles need UV rays to be able to be healthy and grow - to avoid getting soft shell which can kill them. As well as a UV light you should give them some natural sunlight at least once a week. 

A filter is also necessary. Turtles provide a lot of waste and need to maintain a high (7.4 or more) ph level, which their waste will bring down. They also need a clean tank to be able to remain healthy and avoid fungal infection.


----------



## jahmu (Mar 15, 2005)

Thank you for your help


----------



## Menagerie (Mar 15, 2005)

or as instar says you can do frequent water changes and give them more frequent natural sunlight - less easy if you work normal hours.

There is a great online group that will give you a bunch of useful info, and answer any questions... http://groups.yahoo.com/group/AustralianFreshwaterTurtlesandFrogs/


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 15, 2005)

For sale , Turtle enclosure


----------



## jo (Mar 24, 2005)

I was told that uv lights stop the shell softening but my turtel has always had a uv light and his shell is starting to go soft and flake, i think this is cos he won't get out of the water, anyway my friends turtel who has no light and is regularly out of the water and goes outside weekly has a perfect shell!!! :?


----------



## Dicco (Mar 24, 2005)

Can you get some pics? Turtles shells flake when they shed.


----------



## earthmother (Mar 24, 2005)

I've got a Turtle


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 24, 2005)

pmsl em


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 24, 2005)

hope its a happy turtle


baz


----------



## trader (Mar 24, 2005)

> For sale , Turtle enclosure



G'day africancichlidau!  I have been meaning to tell you how happy your /our turtles are in their new home...they get to play with 4 others in the pond and fernery! We absolutely love them all, so adorable, and such personalities... :wink: 

Cheers, Judy


----------



## earthmother (Mar 24, 2005)

Nope, it's my famed dead turtle lol.


----------



## hugsta (Mar 24, 2005)

I don't have any turtles!!!


----------



## earthmother (Mar 24, 2005)

Huggy?
You want half of mine?


----------



## hugsta (Mar 24, 2005)

LOL, yes EM.....the top half. ;-)


----------



## earthmother (Mar 24, 2005)

lol. Just the shell? That's about all there is of him now.

I was going to cut it in half to see how old it is, is that wrong?


----------



## hugsta (Mar 24, 2005)

mmmmm, don't think so....I mean, it's not like he's going to feel it. ;-)


----------



## peterescue (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: RE: A Concerned Friend*



jo said:


> I was told that uv lights stop the shell softening but my turtel has always had a uv light and his shell is starting to go soft and flake, i think this is cos he won't get out of the water, anyway my friends turtel who has no light and is regularly out of the water and goes outside weekly has a perfect shell!!! :?



They also need an adequate diet and if they are recieving insufficient calcium or cannot metabolise it then they get soft shell and bone deformities. Seriously suggest you follow the link.


----------



## earthmother (Mar 24, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: A Concerned Friend*

Good, I thought I'd count the rings.


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 24, 2005)

> G'day africancichlidau! I have been meaning to tell you how happy your /our turtles are in their new home...they get to play with 4 others in the pond and fernery! We absolutely love them all, so adorable, and such personalities...
> 
> Cheers, Judy



Excellent Judy, thanks for letting me know, is the one with the damaged plastron doing OK? I sure hope so!!


----------



## hugsta (Mar 24, 2005)

> is the one with the damaged plastron doing OK?



OH NO!!! Not a damaged plastron...... :? :wink:


----------



## peterescue (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: A Concerned Friend*



earthmother said:


> Good, I thought I'd count the rings.


Thats dumb, they dont have fingers or ears so they cant wear them.


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 25, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: A Concerned Friend*

Yeah ya gotta keep an eye on those plastrons :wink:


----------

